# Parlante rcf activo se recalienta y baja el volumen



## gusgus23 (Abr 23, 2018)

Saludos, soy nuevo en esto de electronica, y acudo a ustedes haber si me pueden ayudar con un problema que tengo con un parlante activo.

Sucede que tengo un parlante activo marca rcf, al trabajar unos 15 minutos se calienta mucho unos condensadores y esto provoca que el volumen del driver (agudos) se baje un 60% mas o menos, OJO solo el volumen del agudo se baja ya que el parlante sigue sonando normalmente.
Cabe mencionar que el volumen master del parlante apenas lo tengo al 10%, y a pesar de eso se recalienta y provoca el problema mencionado. Hice una prueba enfriando la placa con una pistola de aire y ahi se vuelve a normalizar el sonido, pero luego se vuelve a bajar.

A simple vista los condensadores están perfectos, y por ahi va mi pregunta si pudiera ser que algúno de ellos esta defectuoso y causa ese problema, o algun otro componente sera el averiado y provoca que los condensadores se recalienten..?? Tambien a lado de dichos condensadores hay dos bobinas que igual se calientan bastante en poco tiempo, 6 minutos mas o menos. Adjunto una foto indicando los condensadores y bobinas que se recalientan. Por cierto los condensadores son de 390uf 100v (4) y los mas pequeños 820uf 25v (3)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Antes de los capacitores tenés los díodos rectificadores , si éstos están con fugas se calientan los electrolíticos


----------



## gusgus23 (Abr 23, 2018)

Gracias por la sugerencia DOSMETROS, pero el puente de diodos lo tengo a la entrada junto al primer bloque de condensadores,  y esos están bien(no recalientan), y el problema que tengo es en el otro conjunto de condensadores, y se me complica la revisión ya que la placa es bien compacta y en su mayoría componentes smd, y tampoco he logrado conseguir el manual de servicio para saber la función exacta de esos condensadores...


----------



## felixreal (Abr 24, 2018)

Hola!

Los diodos a los que se refiere el señor DOSMETROS, son los de secundario de la fuente. Los D11, D12 y D13 que están al lado del transformador. 
Los condensadores que se calientan son los de salida de la fuente.

Esto que tienes es un amplificador clase D, con fuente SMPS. Es circuitería compleja, más aún sin un esquema para guiarte. Si no tienes experiencia con ellos, te sugiero que lo lleves a un profesional. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

Cómo te dice FelixReal , son los capacitores de filtro de salida de la fuente conmutada, los otros capacitores y díodos son de la entrada de línea de la fuente conmutada.

Cuando los díodos que te indican comienzan a tener fugas ocurre lo del calentamiento , sin duda habría que cambiarlos y también esos capacitores ya recalentados .

Saludos !


----------



## gusgus23 (Abr 24, 2018)

Gracias por las sugerencias, y si voy a enviar la placa a un centro especializado. Antes quiero comentarles que acabo de encender la placa y sin enviar la señal de audio, y NO se calientan esos condensadores, cuando envío audio ahi se empieza a calentar, entonces esta falla es justo a los diodos que mencionan...?? Pregunto esto ya que quisiera tener una idea de cual seria el problema, ya que aveces en los centros técnicos se inventan problemas para cobrar mas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

En teoría no debería haber diferencia , entre con y sin sonido. No será que reciben el calor de los díodos y los inductores ?

Cómo es el tema de los agudos ? Cómo y dónde están conectados ?


----------



## gusgus23 (Abr 24, 2018)

En si los diodos no se calientan para nada en comparación como lo hacen los condensadores, y tal cómo está en la primera foto lo que se calienta primero y rápido son esas dos bobinas, cabe aclarar que en ocasiones  el equipo trabaja bien por un par de horas, en otras ocasiones a los 10 minutos ya se baja el volumen solo de los agudos, enfrío la placa y empieza a subir el volumen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

No me contestás cómo y dónde están conectados los agudos-tweeters ?


----------



## gusgus23 (Abr 24, 2018)

La caja ese Rcf art525a, es de dos vías ósea un parlante y un driver(agudo), en la foto el cable amarillo-azul va al agudo, no sé si eso es lo que me pregunta, porque en la placa ya estoy perdido, por lo poco que entiendo está dividido en dos etapas una para el parlante y otra para el driver(agudo).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

Ahh es biamplificado , es un Bafle amplificado bastante caro , mejor no lo manosees , llevalo a un service oficial , o a la garantía si todavía la tiene . . .


----------



## gusgus23 (Abr 24, 2018)

Garantía ya no tiene, y si, lo voy a llevar a un centro técnico, gracias por todo.


----------

